# got a used computer



## SeverinR (Jan 22, 2015)

I needed a reliable computer, so I bought a used one yesterday. 
It had Office 2007 included.
My old computer acts up, even after running spywear and virus scans. 

The new computer has so many pop ups and often won't load IE. So I won't be tempted to get on the net while I am writing.

Will have to run spy wear program if I can keep IE going long enough.
The only problem is getting my work from storage on the internet to my new computer.

But I got a computer that, right now, is only good off net. (I am easily distracted, so this is good.)


----------



## CupofJoe (Jan 22, 2015)

About once a month I use the free edition of Malwarebytes in addition to my usual anti virus program and I'm amazed at what it picks up that others don't...
On a previous computer I think it cured something that went wrong with *IE* a few years ago that meant I had dozens if not hundreds of pop-up opening every time it started...
https://www.malwarebytes.org/


----------



## Penpilot (Jan 22, 2015)

Yeah, MalwareBytes is a good program to use. 

Umm, question what spy ware and virus scans programs are you using?

Right now it sounds as if your new computer is infected with something that's Hijacking your browser. 

I'd advise wiping the the whole thing and just reinstalling windows. Sometimes it's not even about having malware or a virus on your system. There's this thing called Windows Rot, in which updates/installing and uninstalling programs/etc. corrupts bits and pieces of Windows and makes it very unstable.  The only solution is to just wipe the system and reinstall Windows. Once that's done, it'll be like having a brand new computer.

BTW what do you mean when you say your old computer is acting up?


----------



## SeverinR (Jan 22, 2015)

Old computer shuts down without warning even when plugged in, removed battery and it fixed it for a while, now its doing it even when plugged in. IE was extremely slow.

New computer; I updated IE(drivers), at least I can get on, every click brings another window advertisment open. Thats why I think I have more junk then my Iolio system mechanic program and virus shield has found.

If I can get IE I will try that program.   (The more clicks the less likely I can get it done.) So I will probably bring it up on my other computer (Linux) and type it directly. 

If I can load my saved world building and previous drafts of all my WiPS, I will be happy.  All my WIPS are in my email account.


----------



## Steerpike (Jan 22, 2015)

Between Linux and ChromeOS I never seem to worry about this stuff


----------



## SeverinR (Jan 22, 2015)

The laptopI have Linux hasn't had a software problem, but it also has electrical issues

got malwarebytes to run, so far 145 detected objects, and blocked 5 websites from opening up.

decided to do my desktop, 1150 malware, and didn't notice to many problems on it.  
663 on the new laptop so far still going.


----------



## Steerpike (Jan 23, 2015)

Yeah, I keep a few things going on my Windows desktop. I have malwarebytes, adaware, and antivir.

I don't run anything on my Linux laptop, and thus far there has never been a problem. I think more people would benefit from using a Linux distribution unless they absolutely have to use Windows. People tend to think Linux is complicated to use, but while that may have been more true a decade ago, it's really not the case these days.


----------



## SeverinR (Jan 23, 2015)

laptop just finished(it suspended when laptop timed out) 4832 items detected. I think that might be why I had problems.

I use Linux for most web browsing, less problems with virus/malware.
But never have been able to upgrade to see video and music. It tells me I need to upgrade, I download but it never installs.


----------



## Steerpike (Jan 23, 2015)

Glad the software is taking care of those items. What version of Linux are you using? And is it 32-bit or 64? I may be able to help you get flash installed and get things going.


----------



## SeverinR (Feb 3, 2015)

I believe it is 64.


----------

